# Castration - Personality Change?



## ChicosMummy (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi,

I have a 10 month old boy - and we are due to have him castrated in 2 weeks time.

I have 2 big worries. . . I have been told it may change his personality, and make him more subdued. . He has such a happy, lively, confident nature - and I'd hate to spoil it! 

Alos, the idea of him not pulling through the op is scaring the life out of me! He's 6lbs and quite healthy - do you think he'll be OK?


----------



## Chigrl (Sep 15, 2005)

Your little guy should be fine. I was also worried when I had Emmi spayed. But, it will keep them happy and healthy in the long run. I know lots of neutered male dogs who act happy after the surgery. 

Make sure to talk to you vet about *all* your concerns, that's what they are for. 

Castrated- that's such an awful word, I use neutered. 
Hope that helps!!

~Amanda & Emmi


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Subdued isn't really a good word to describe the change.
What will happen is the stress of looking for a mate (and the competition) will be gone and he'll be more content with his current family.

I'm sure he'll be fine!


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

My Cocker Spaniel wanted to mark everywhere before he was neutered. He was also more apt to starting fights with other dogs.

Now we have no more fighting or spraying but he still bounces all over the place. He's just like a four month old pup.

He you are worried about the surgery, I know my vet requires extra testing before the surgery to make sure any meds during surgery won't hurt him. It cost about $50 more because of the test but it's worth it.


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Scruffy is 5 months and he was neutered last Thursday, I haven't noticed any differences in his personality, he is as loving and playful as ever.

Neutering should not have any adverse effects on a dog.

I was absolutely petrified that Scruffy won't wake up (he is 2kg - 4.5lbs) but he was just fine.

The vet should be able to check your pooch's heart and tell u if it is safe to operate.

Good luck xxx


----------



## hnj22 (Jul 14, 2005)

Corky was neutered two weeks ago and has not changed in his personality. He is still my loveable, sweet, zany, crazy dog!!!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Auggie was just starting to mark when he got nuetered and that stopped. The only other change was he stopped wanting to go out on the deck and wander around like he wasn't sure what he was looking for :lol: :lol: He also has a very sweet and happy diposition and it didn't change at all


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Gizmo is still the sweet, hyper, fun loving baby he always was minus the marking and peeing accidents.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

I've heard that the quality of their coats change. Does anyone know anyting about that? i've heard it gets out of control and it tangles a lot.......


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Chigrl said:


> Your little guy should be fine. I was also worried when I had Emmi spayed. But, it will keep them happy and healthy in the long run. I know lots of neutered male dogs who act happy after the surgery.
> 
> Make sure to talk to you vet about *all* your concerns, that's what they are for.
> 
> ...


I use "fixed...." LOL! 

When I got Ziggy (my EBD/APBT mix) fixed sevaral years ago, I had the same concerns. However, he turned out just fine. No real personality changes....except he didn't care as much about being the alpha male and he didn't lift his leg as much. Good changes, if you ask me.


----------



## Luggy (Apr 21, 2005)

What's everyone's opinions on when to get them 'done'.

I was speaking to someone last night who says to wait until they are at least 12/18 months.

I'm still undecided whether or not to actually do it!! :?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

ChicosMummy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 10 month old boy - and we are due to have him castrated in 2 weeks time.
> 
> ...


Hello stranger, where you been hiding lately,lol. :wink:


----------



## ChicosMummy (Oct 28, 2005)

Hiya,

Been busy with work and xmas!

Happy new year - How are you?


----------



## Little G (Oct 16, 2005)

actually the dog should be altered between 6-8 months old, this way they bad habits they develop as unaltered dogs do not have time to develop or if they have started to they tend to go away rather quickly.
I have a male chi who was altered very late in life near two years and he STILL marks in the house and has to wear a diaper at all times :roll:


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

for chis (depending on the size) 6-8 months is the best age range (that includes the smaller chis) howver his age now is great too if you wait till hes a year/year and a half youll find it will be alot more difficult to break any marking/humping habits hes gotten into...

the whole nutering causes personality change is a total myth...mostly used by people who want to justify not neutering their dog...
the only side of the personality that realy changes is the testosterone levels drop, this makes them less apt to try and wander/get out of the house whenever theres a female in heat within 50 miles...
less testosterone also means less agression, usually with people and other dogs/animals.
however it does NOT make them lazy, this is another myth.
our 3 yr old cocker spaniel was neutered at 6 months and is still basically a 6 onht old puppy.

neutering WILL stop thier need to mark (however once there past 1yr old it does become a habit and can be difficult to break so get him done now...) and while the dog might hump once in a while asa sighn of dominnace, youll find the amount decreases drastically if not completly stops.

and to me the most important reason to neuter is the fact that if the dog is neutered it is impossible for the dog to get testicular cancer (which is very common in unneutered dogs) 

being worried is very normal, and you definatly should anouce these worries to your vet, so they can help you understnd the process better...and what to expect.
neutering is pretty uninvasive, and most males are running round fine the next day... there is usually i belive 2-3 stitches and a little bruising/swelling afterwards but most males are fine by the next day.
at 6lbs hes definatly a healthy weight to go under the knife, there are tests your vet can do to make sure he has no allergies but generally its the heart that the vet will listen to, so long as the heart sounds normal and strong, the dog usually comes out of surgery fine...

my grandfather had a 2lb male in his pack that couldnt be used for breeding, he had an undecended testicle...if theres an undecended they have to neuter for the dogs health, however such a tiny dog...and finding the undecended testicle is more invasive than a regular neuter...however this litle 2lb male whent through the surgery and came out absolutly fine, no complications nothing, and by the next day he was home and tearing round the house as usual playing jumping and snuggling...
it sisnt change him whatso ever save for the fact he would sit for cuddling for an extra 5 mins a day...

worrying is good, but neutering is definalty the way to go unless you plan on showing/breeding. (and unless hes show quality he shouldnt be breeding...)

hope this helps ease your mind and help you decide...


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

ChicosMummy said:


> Hiya,Been busy with work and xmas!Happy new year - How are you?


All fine here thanks, hows baby doing, i didnt realise he was 10 months already! :shock:


----------



## Luggy (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks for all the info. Think Ive decided to get him done. It's the best for him too. Gonna talk to the vet next week. Cheers


----------



## Scintillater (Jan 10, 2006)

when I got Pedro neutered, I didn't notice ANY change! He's still as feisty as ever!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

glad we could help you make an educated desicion, rember ANY questions you have just ask your vet...he'll be able to put all your worries at least a little more at ease.


----------

